# Service Unavailable. Technical description: 503 Service Unavailable - Service tempor



## konefsta (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello, firstly sorry if this exists already. I have searched more than 30 pages and i havent find a topic with this exact problem. 

That being said , i am using LG G2 and while im using data to use the internet i get this error message 

Service Unavailable.

Technical description:
503 Service Unavailable - Service temporary down, please try again later.

When i say data i mean 3G . 
When i use wifi i dont have this problem,ever. And by using 3g i get this when i want to access a page, then i reload and i can access the page, then i want to visit a different site and the same happens.

On tsf forums now i noticed that i did not get the error,and thats maybe because its mobile friendly??? 

On my 3g network options i have it on gsm/wcdma auto setting

Any help ??
Thanks in advance


----------

